# Packers - how many wins this yr?



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I will guess 3.

They looked terrible last night. I can't believe Favre is going out this way. I think he will look back and regret playing this yr.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah I watched the first half last night.

Can you say.....Number 1 draft pick.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What I can't fathom is the fact that favre thinks that this is the most talented team that he's ever been a part of. Does this guy actually think this or is he just that old and washed up that it just seems that way?

Over/Under at 4.5 and i'm taking the under


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Favre looks way older than he is yeah I think its all over for him But its not his fault the defence gave up all those points. I just watched the end of the half so I dont know, did he throw alot of interceptions?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

A VERY optimistic 9 wins ! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> A VERY optimistic 9 wins ! :beer:


I thought the question was "how many wins this year?" Not the next 3 seasons combined. Yeah they looked really tough last night. :lol: I'm guessing some packer fans got out the old video tapes of the glory years and drank the pain away.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> A VERY optimistic 9 wins ! :beer:


A Packer fan being optomistic.We Vikes fans are optomistic also.

I'm betting Farve will either get hurt or lead the league in interceptions with that offensive line.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

After last night's game I'm thinking maybe two wins, one win will come against Minnesota.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

At least 2, have to beat the Vikes a few times! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> A VERY optimistic 9 wins !


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

4 wins for the Pack this year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have changed my vote.

Favre needs 10 wins to tie Elway. I am now predicting 10 wins !!!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, You are as looney as, as............Brett Favre!!!!! Best team he has ever been around!!!!!!  :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Best team he has ever been around!!!!!!


He said "most talented but least experienced" and they need to prove themselve. People keep taking that comment out of context.

I say 10 wins as well AND he will return in '07!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll raise you 1 Goldy...... :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I say 10 wins as well AND he will return in '07!


 :laugh: Man, I thought us Vikings fans were delusional!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Three, too bad Brett Favre did not retire on his upside.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> I say 10 wins as well AND he will return in '07!


Last year I told people he would not only return in '06, but if he stays healthy and his family doesn't have anymore health scares........he would be back for the final hurrah in '07 !! :beer:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I have changed my vote.
> 
> Favre needs 10 wins to tie Elway. I am now predicting 10 wins !!!!! :beer:


It'll take him 2 to 3 years to reach that goal. I don't know if Green Bay is willing to suck for that long. Farve was good at one time.

GB 4-12


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am a packers fan but i will predict 5 wins. We just dont have a good offensive line to protect farve or get a good running game. We traded them all away about 2 years ago. Farve will lead the lead in interceptions this year i bet. I am predicting 4 games.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm with malspeck... likely only 4 wins.

Anything more than 5 and they have exceeded all expectations and Favre got real hot, someone stepped up that we didn't expect to, and Hell Froze Over making Lambeau seem cozy warm.



Ryan

.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I think 4 games might even be a stretch this year. I saw the Packer play last monday night and they were horrible.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

7wins 9 loss. Hear me now belive me later.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I am a Packers fan. But I think Favre should have retired, 3 wins.


----------

